# Transition to Hankido



## James HKD (Sep 21, 2011)

At my dojang we begin learning Hankido after 1st Dan in Hapkido. Shortly after earning 1st Dan though, I enlisted into the service. Because of my time away from home I eventually neglected practicing many things I trained everyday before I left home. When I got back home I had forgotten most things I learned except the basics. My first day back in class I warmed up with all the other belts and ran though the class curiculum for the day. After we broke off for technique practice all I wanted to work on was the Hankido that I knew I was missing. I didn't want to rush things because I wanted to techniques to sink in. I went home that night with the first two Hankido techniques and felt satisfied with my new found knowledge, despite how minimal it was. I've spent a lot of time practicing these two techniques, shadow boxing and sometimes with the assistance of my beautiful wife. As I shadow box them I know I'm beginning to understand them because I feel as if I'm actually doing it to another person. When my wife helps me many of the Hapkido techniques I lost come rushing back, in controll of course. I can already tell that the little Hankido I've learned has helped me with aspects of Hapkido.  I'm totally psyched to be making this transistion from Hapkido to Hankido.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 22, 2011)

I had never heard of Hankido.  Can you tell us more about it and how it is different from Hapkido?  Good luck with your studies.


----------



## SuperFLY (Sep 22, 2011)

oftheherd1 said:


> I had never heard of Hankido.  Can you tell us more about it and how it is different from Hapkido?  Good luck with your studies.



i hadnt either, did a quick google but it didnt really explain a lot in the info i found. just generally saying 'its more circular than hapkido' which is a bit vague to say the least.

would be interested to hear the differences.


----------



## James HKD (Sep 22, 2011)

Needless to say I am in no a way an expert in this art so I only know a bit at this point. 

Hankido has been developed by the late Myung Jae Nam and is derived from Hapkido. From what I've been told, and seen at this point, it follows a lot of the same principles. The free flowing water theory, the circular movements, every bit of it is there. As superfly restated, "its more circular than hapkido", Im not totally clear on that yet, I've only learned the first two techniques at this point but there is a large emphasis on spinning. Learning the 'defensive' aspect of this MA is just as important as the 'offensive' aspect. 

There is a bit of a dance to this as well. 
That being said the techniques are done two different ways: 
1. As a dance were you follow through and both people spin out
2. As an applicable self defense where you would subdue your assailant

This is what Ive learned so far. Hope this was helpful.


----------



## James HKD (Sep 22, 2011)

http://www.jiyongkwan.com/?page_id=8

Just found this, a lot of background information.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 22, 2011)

SuperFLY said:


> i hadnt either, did a quick google but it didnt really explain a lot in the info i found. just generally saying 'its more circular than hapkido' which is a bit vague to say the least.
> 
> would be interested to hear the differences.



More circular than Hapkido?  It is my experience that some Hapkido really doesn't teach some of the circular movements that used to be so important.  Everything that I read on the Hankido site seemed like most of the Hapkido I was taught.  I was interested in his concept of some 24 basic techniques, if I understood him correctly.  JamesHKD, is that correct, he believes in 24 techniques?  I am curious how he explains that against the many punches, kicks, blocks, and combinations.  Can you enlighten us sir?


----------



## James HKD (Sep 22, 2011)

I just came back from class so I'll do the best that I can.

Our experiences have differed. Circlular movements have been one of the largest emphasis' at my school. From day one until death, circle circle cirlce. Maybe you're missing something if the cirles are missing, maybe not. Just saying the Hapkido I've learned sticks to the basic priciples religiously.

24 techniques. As I said before 12 OFF 12 DEF. This being said these 24 techniques remain the same. Where the initiate is what makes them different. The first technique, for example, ends with a wrist twisting technique. This can begin when the attacker punches, cross grabs, chops, 2-on-2 grab, etc... now this handful of techniques become dozens, but the end point and the 'path' there stay the same. To me it seems that simplicity at mastering this art was a great consideration during its development.

Hankido is eerily similar to Hapkido. I'm still unsure about any solid differences but there is a lot more spinning and circles then what I've seen in most Hapkido techniques (I'm having trouble breaking that down more). I think thats why our master reserves these teachings until after we've earned our BB. My experience at this point is that Hankido has helped my Hapkido and vice-versa.

Did this clear it up a little better? 
If theres anything that I'm wrong about or missing let me know.


----------



## Haakon (Sep 22, 2011)

Why 'transition' to Hankido at 1st dan? Why doesn't your school just continue with Hapkido beyond first? Have your teachers explained why they do it?


----------



## James HKD (Sep 23, 2011)

Hapkido is still carried on. After BB we are introduced to more weapon defenses against knives, guns and other things. Plus were supposed to start 'linking' techniques together. The Hapkido training doesn't stop after 1st Dan. I think our instructors have held it off so it would be easier to understand, though its not all that difficult for me. As far as the explanation goes... I'll have to inquire about that one.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hankido admittedly has its roots in Hapkido.  It seems from you explanation, to use what Hapkido does as far as combining techniques.  But are you limited to the number of punch blocks being taught?  And therefore presumably in the number of kick blocks, and grab defenses?  It almost begins to sound like an adjunct to traditional Hapkido.


----------



## SuperFLY (Sep 23, 2011)

with the whole 'more circular' thing in mind would i be right in saying that hankido involves more overstated/fuller techniques?

going from my aikido, i could do a short form Kotegaeshi. which is quite static in its execution. just redirect the attack, catch the wrist and twist your hips back whilst rotating your hand over theirs. OR, i could do the long form which involves me stepping around my uke, coming back to back, then stepping through and completing the technique. a highly circular (well, figure of 8 actually) movement.

both are effective but the full form technique has the benefit of a lot more momentum behind it and doesnt rely on uke's force either so works really well when training. i.e. you can really stuff them into the floor even when doing it from the 'catch'

i presume this is what it entails. learning the full/long form techniques.

would that be right or am i way off? 

suppose i should have a look at some vids really


----------



## James HKD (Sep 23, 2011)

I can only speak on what I've learned of it up to this point which isn't much. From the description of your long Kotegaeshi, Superfly, it does sound really close to the example I previously mentioned. 

As far as fuller, more overstated forms go... That seems to be subject to opinion.
If you were to ask me how the techniques feel... They feel really smooth and they flow so well.

I don't know if Hankido is an adjuct to Hapkido but it does seem that way.


----------



## James HKD (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for that link.  I looked at it and several of the others linked with it after it played.  On the one you linked to I can see some some reuse of techniques.  It is also evident on the other Hankido videos.  I think I now better understand what you were talking about.  Nothing wrong with the techniques shown.  In the Hapkido I learned, we had some similar techniques for reacting to grabs and punches.  We had more though.  And we tended to just react to evade or free ourselves for a counter attack.  That Hankido is impressive to watch though, for sure.  But Hapkido has some of those same moves.

I guess it is like Tae Knon Do or Karate.  If all you do is block, punch and kick, you tend to get very good at blocking, punching and kicking.  In Hankido, if you are only learning 15 defenses, and 15 offenses, and combinations of them, you should get very good at them.

I wish you well.  I would think a combination of Hapkido and Hankido would have to be good, and give you more tools to work with.  I am sure that will happen, and you will continue to have fun with your MA studies.  I hope you will keep us informed of your impressions of Hankido since it seems most of us aren't familiar with it at this point.

EDIT:  I meant to comment on the video you linked to.  TKD and Karate students would do well to watch, especially where there is just the use of hands, to see if there is any similarity to movements in you kata, that you didn't understand before, or were explained as something else.


----------



## SuperFLY (Sep 23, 2011)

perfect Kotegaeshi in that vid right there


----------

